# Texture Patch Guns



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't seen a thread on here about them. I have the Wagner electric hopper but I can't get a nice consistent fine orange peel out of it. 

So I was wondering if anyone has tried these patch guns. Which range from $350 for the Red Tail T100 Texture Gun to $170 for the TG500 Hand Pump Texture Gun at allwall.com

They are kinda spendy but they claim to pay for themselves in spray can texture. I do a lot of touch ups so I was wondering what other professional drywallers opinions were.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

I worked with a guy who had the 2nd gun. It worked very nice for KD patch repairs in the apartments we were working in. I know he had to mix the mud real wet to get it to spray good, but all in all it did a fine job.
________
properties Pattaya


----------

